# Centralab Pot Code?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

BD6526

Is it as simple as:
year 1965
week 26

Thanks


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

There should be a longer number starting with 134
some info on this page 
http://www.doctorvintage.com/electrics/gib_electricals.html


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

4 meg from a Traynor YBA 1, no other numbers


----------

